# Your Most Disgusting Image



## Mully (Apr 15, 2013)

Post your grosses image you have shot.  Mine is the back of a rendering truck that collected bones from slaughter houses.




NYC 1968 Kodachrome scan


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 15, 2013)

:raisedbrow:


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 15, 2013)

Have you met Harry? by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 15, 2013)

Mully said:


> Post your grosses image you have shot.  Mine is the back of a rendering truck that collected bones from slaughter houses.
> 
> View attachment 42331
> 
> NYC 1968 Kodachrome scan



I think the worst part about this image, is that the eyes are still attached to the skull.


----------



## Rosy (Apr 15, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > Post your grosses image you have shot. Mine is the back of a rendering truck that collected bones from slaughter houses.
> ...



QUITE SICK


----------



## Benco (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 15, 2013)

It appears you have set a fairly high bar, Mully.  I don't have anything even in the same league as that.  I like the shot though.


----------



## Overread (Apr 15, 2013)

*thread locked pending mod discussion*


----------

